

Writing Testable Code in D (video) - WalterBright
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V98Z11V7kEY

======
WalterBright
Abstract:

Modern large-scale software design often requires ever-growing team sizes. As
team size scales up, so does the amount of churn (and number of bugs
introduced) to a code base in a release. Unfortunately, the amount of manual
developer or QA testing necessary to find those bugs scales quadratically (or
worse) as N features are tested by hand in M configurations. The solution is
to keep coders, not QA, responsible for maintaining the quality of their
individual components, and to make it trivial and fast to run just the right
tests that cover the code the coder changes. D comes pre-baked with lots of
tools to make this easier, including a standard unit testing harness, but
there'smuch more we can build on top of that to help write not only tests for
code, but code that can be tested in an automated fashion.

We'll discuss techniques and tools for designing large-scale testable code in
D, including unit testing, mocks, fakes, inversion of control, and dependency
injection.

Benefits: Learn how to write unit tests in D, and how to structure D code so
it can be effectively unit tested.

Speaker Bio: Ben Gertzfield is a mobile engineer at Facebook. He's designed
and shipped testability and dependency injection frameworks for Objective-C
and C++, and is a huge advocate for freeing engineers from the burdens of
manual testing.

